
Angry Birds IPO expected to value parent Rovio at $1B - Ologn
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/15/angry-birds-ipo-expected-to-value-parent-rovio-at-1-billion/
======
downrightmike
Really? Wasn't that movie they made a good indicator of the public's interest?
Or what happened to Zynga? Unless they have a Nintendo property in the
pipeline for release near or before the IPO, they'll go the way of Snap.

------
5_minutes
Unbelievable that a little Worms clone ever made it so far.

------
oblib
I hear the "Pet Rocks" people are ramping up for a $2B IPO.

Decisions, decisions...

